# White LTE Galaxy Nexus parts



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all, on eBay I found a white Battery Cover for us (here here for $22). Would be nice to do what Droid Life did but with our LTE Nexii.

Has anybody found the actual casing in white for us yet?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Funny I was just thinking about my phone being white today. I finally got a White case and it just looks so much classier now. I feel like my phone should be wearing a manacle.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Hey all, on eBay I found a white Battery Cover for us (here for $22). Would be nice to do what Droid Life did but with our LTE Nexii.
> 
> Has anybody found the actual casing in white for us yet?


I thought the white they used was for the GSM version? I for sure would LOVE to convert my phone to white!


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

OH I'm so getting this, just bought a white bumper case that would look sick with that white battery cover. would make the phone appear all white minus the front screen area

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350537190936&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

just take case and spray paint it white then put a clear coat


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I thought the white they used was for the GSM version? I for sure would LOVE to convert my phone to white!


It was, hence why I'm asking if anybody has found the parts for us. ;-)


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Funny I was just thinking about my phone being white today. I finally got a White case and it just looks so much classier now. I feel like my phone should be wearing a manacle.


Pictures if you can. The DL case is not available for CDMA yet.

f2e


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

EDIT NEVERMIND

reading > me

So that part is for GSM only? Damn that would be nice if we had a LTE version!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Pictures if you can. The DL case is not available for CDMA yet.
> 
> f2e


http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details

I had to take them with my webcam, but you get the idea. I love this thing haha

Edit: I bought that for $21...you can probably find a better deal to be honest.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hell yeah, that bumper is sweet. I have a white carbon fiber skin from xgear or xogear, I can't remember which one. I rock it underneath my cruzerlite and it looks awesome. But you could always cover the back plate with a white skin, it wouldn't look much different.

It would be sick to have that white lte come out, tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just buy a white TPU case for $5 and be done with it. Just make sure to wash the case every other day or else it will start looking nasty.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking fresh

f2e


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Who is willing to take the regular case off and try painting it. It should be possible... You'd just lose the logo on the back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I painted my back door silver last week here's a pic. I'm thinking of removing the whole housing and painting just gotta work up the nerve lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm rocking the white sgp ultra hybrid case from amazon in white. Its made for the GSM version but it fits the Vzw GNex also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> just take case and spray paint it white then put a clear coat


This.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> I painted my back door silver last week here's a pic. I'm thinking of removing the whole housing and painting just gotta work up the nerve lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I was really close to trying when I first got the phone. I watched some vids, taking it apart isn't the hard part its putting it back together. And if you do try it remember the lte and GSM are completely different

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> This.


Sorry but that would look like total crap.Update:Too clarify, if I did this, it would look like total crap. If you have some professional painting equipment and skill (I have neither), I bet this could look pretty badass.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Jax,

I'm right with ya. I've been scouring the interwebs ever since that article.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude I know, that is sooooo sick. I hope someone puts the parts out that we need for the lte, I still can't find it. Pretty sure it doesn't exist yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah we are going to have to wait for VzW to release a white version I bet which means who knows when/if we will ever see it. Sucks cause the white actually looks really good.



Jaxidian said:


> It was, hence why I'm asking if anybody has found the parts for us. ;-)


I misunderstood due to erroneous information I received via Twitter making me have false hope the parts they used would fit (snugly) on the VzW version and I got too excited didn't think of the fact no way would it work...my appologies lol.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Our poor LTE Gnex gets left out of everything.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Our poor LTE Gnex gets left out of everything.


I know...stupid Verizon! lol


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I know...stupid Verizon! lol


I thought it was rumored to be april 15 or something like that... Guess not









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I thought it was rumored to be april 15 or something like that... Guess not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was supposed to be the 5th...but obviously that didn't happen.

on a side note, i would LOVE to just get the OEM cover and paint it....no way in #%$* am i going to paint my existing one...but i would buy this one http://cnn.cn/shop/samsung-i515-galaxy-nexus-housing-p-15352.html and paint that in a second.

taking donations  i used to paint stuff ALL the time. a little sand paper, couple coats of primer, 3 coats of color, 2 coats of clear and it would look nice. i am just worried about the battery cover the most...never had great success painting heavily textured parts.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting find today: http://www.amazon.com/Solid-State-Protective-Sticker-Samsung/dp/B0074G4W9I


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Just buy a white TPU case for $5 and be done with it. Just make sure to wash the case every other day or else it will start looking nasty.


Washing it is so important. I didn't think to wash my white one and it has started to turn yellow along the edges.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Washing it is so important. I didn't think to wash my white one and it has started to turn yellow along the edges.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Jax,
> 
> I'm right with ya. I've been scouring the interwebs ever since that article.


Same here. Even been eyeing ifixit.com for that 54-bit Driver set he used on DL, looked like it'd be a nice addition to the ol toolbox :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sppatel (Dec 31, 2011)

This looks sick..

http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-UniColor/dp/B000NWEZO2/ref=sr_1_39?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1334229963&sr=1-39


----------



## Drkknight74 (Dec 14, 2011)

sppatel said:


> This looks sick..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-UniColor/dp/B000NWEZO2/ref=sr_1_39?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1334229963&sr=1-39


 if it was white with black trim instead I'd be more interested

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

I've purchased it in the past. It's a nice case however the back is a smokey see through. And looks disgusting on the phone IMO. Other than the see through back it's a nice case. Just wish there was a one with a true black backing.


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

you guys see this? http://www.droid-lif...e-galaxy-nexus/

edit: Nevermind lol


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

tcs.computergeek said:


> you guys see this? http://www.droid-lif...e-galaxy-nexus/


Read OP again


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

k, just did. my mistake.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

sppatel said:


> This looks sick..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...4229963&sr=1-39


Keep in mind that if it's two-toned TPU then that usually means it's two pieces of plastic glued together. That seal usually breaks. Had one (not this design/brand) for a previous phone. Looked great but the seal broke after ~1 month.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> it was supposed to be the 5th...but obviously that didn't happen.
> 
> on a side note, i would LOVE to just get the OEM cover and paint it....no way in #%$* am i going to paint my existing one...but i would buy this one http://cnn.cn/shop/s...ng-p-15352.html and paint that in a second.
> 
> taking donations  i used to paint stuff ALL the time. a little sand paper, couple coats of primer, 3 coats of color, 2 coats of clear and it would look nice. i am just worried about the battery cover the most...never had great success painting heavily textured parts.


It's that body that I'm worried about. Especially with all of the friction that the body gets. Think about it, every time you hold the phone, it's mostly by the sides. And you squeeze a bit to make sure you don't drop it. You slide it up and down by the sides too. Plus that smooth surface as paint is a prime suspect for scratches, ESPECIALLY on the very thin front bezel when you lay the phone face down. In addition to scratches, I'd be worried about chips there too because of how thin it is.

For the battery cover, just spend $20 on eBay and get a real one without all the hassle.


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> OH I'm so getting this, just bought a white bumper case that would look sick with that white battery cover. would make the phone appear all white minus the front screen area
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...ME:L:OC:US:3160


does the that bumper work on lte nexi too? or is it only for GSM?


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> it was supposed to be the 5th...but obviously that didn't happen.
> 
> on a side note, i would LOVE to just get the OEM cover and paint it....no way in #%$* am i going to paint my existing one...but i would buy this one http://cnn.cn/shop/samsung-i515-galaxy-nexus-housing-p-15352.html and paint that in a second.
> 
> taking donations  i used to paint stuff ALL the time. a little sand paper, couple coats of primer, 3 coats of color, 2 coats of clear and it would look nice. i am just worried about the battery cover the most...never had great success painting heavily textured parts.


 I just did this to my phone order the frame back off eBay took a little less than 2 weeks. I smoothened out my extended battery cover prime red then painted. I got debris on it so I'll have to redo the paint but I'm thinking of going with another color maybe a flat silver.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I just did this to my phone order the frame back off eBay took a little less than 2 weeks. I smoothened out my extended battery cover prime red then painted. I got debris on it so I'll have to redo the paint but I'm thinking of going with another color maybe a flat silver.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


Looks good although I would DEFINITELY go for a matte finish instead of glossy like that.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

jellydroid13 said:


> does the that bumper work on lte nexi too? or is it only for GSM?


The bumper case works with the LTE model.

I've had it for about a month. I absolutely love the case - it feels so thin but still protects the most vulnerable areas. However, I was disappointed when it began to peel away. It was perfect for about three weeks, but then the black rubber lip started separating from the white plastic near the USB port.

Some precision super-glueing may do the trick, but then again it's only like $5. You get what you pay for.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Looks good although I would DEFINITELY go for a matte finish instead of glossy like that.


Yea I my mixing ratio was off and I ended up with gloss







but Im trying it out for the weekend

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Rob90262 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the closest I can get to a white nexus pretty good has plugs to cover the audio jack and USB port

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=270939318501&index=17&nav=SEARCH&nid=38495404242


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> Yea I my mixing ratio was off and I ended up with gloss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it holding up?


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> How's it holding up?


No nicks or anything I did have the cover on during work though and still want to redo the backing

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are some more pics.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how that looks from the front. That all black face w/o any Sammy/VZW writing looks awesome with a colored shell.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

gardobus said:


> I love how that looks from the front. That all black face w/o any Sammy/VZW writing looks awesome with a colored shell.


Thanks the bat cover needs a tough up but the body looks great I'm loving it and its quite rugged.
Sent from my Gnex


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

kameleongt said:


> I just did this to my phone order the frame back off eBay took a little less than 2 weeks. I smoothened out my extended battery cover prime red then painted. I got debris on it so I'll have to redo the paint but I'm thinking of going with another color maybe a flat silver.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


That looks really good...I wish I had the know-how to do anything remotely close to that lol


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That looks really good...I wish I had the know-how to do anything remotely close to that lol


 I had my of Droid next to me just in case it didn't go as planned. It was realty easy removing and replacing casing.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1032748

really easy to do, and I had never done anything like this before


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a white case mate snap pop case and I just ordered a tempered glass screen protector with white border. It should be here Monday or Tuesday. I'll post pics when I get it on. Should be very storm trooper-ish.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details
> 
> I had to take them with my webcam, but you get the idea. I love this thing haha
> 
> Edit: I bought that for $21...you can probably find a better deal to be honest.


Purchased that on amazon for $3.... I always shop amazon first

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

